# What is the Best hair color Protecting shampoo and conditioner?



## lavenderpink (Feb 8, 2009)

Im new to coloring my short hair, i had a professional salonist color my hair its natural Brunette color in a semi permanent color, being I love this brunette tone to cover my slight slight gray areas of my hair, I may go permanent in couple months, now, what is the Best to buy On the web or salon hair color ...I need a fantastic working color protecting shampoo and conditioners, Thanks.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 8, 2009)

I would definetly go with Matrix Shade Memory in Rich Brunette. The shampoo and conditioner DON'T deposit any colour when you wash/condition, however they do specifically target the needs of brunettes.

Matrix - Hair Products - Shade Memory


----------



## lavenderpink (Feb 8, 2009)

hi hair, thank you so much, but have you tried this products?? and does it keep your hair soft and manageable?


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 8, 2009)

Not the brunette one, as I'm a redhead. But I use the Radiant reds one and have used the Sparkling blondes. Its unique becuase it specifically targets the needs of each hair colour. In your case, it would be combating the mousey look that browns often get and adding a lot of shine.


----------



## lavenderpink (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you highly much, this information is greatly helpful!!


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 8, 2009)

I use Sunsilk for red hair but they do them for brunettes too. They're really good! I always get people asking me how I stop my hair from fading since red is a hard colour to manage.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 8, 2009)

My mom uses ElsÃ¨ve Color vive from L'orÃ©al, before she was using Pantene, she had trouble finding the conditioner so she switched to l'orÃ©al. She likes them both.


----------

